# CM7 & Sense based ROMs ***GPS Fixes***



## CaMelGuY1337 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been running Deck's GB ROM for quite sometime, but never have been able to get the GPS working like it should. Such as being able to use Google Nav for instance. Anyway, I've come across a post by galandy of XDA who has put together a nice all in one thread to compile all the known GPS fixes for AOSP and Sense based ROMs. The link for the post is right below, let us know in your post if any of these worked for you and if you did anything specific with the fix. Hopefully this will get everyone back on the road.









[FIX][AOSP][MIUI] All GPS fixes!


----------



## Linsalata28 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm on deck latest ROM and used GPS driver fix.3 but I've used all of them they seem to work different for me on each aosp ROM.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting. I was not aware that there had been an update. I've been using the original vision drivers from the Gingerbread leak. I'll try v1.1.


----------



## angrymanhands (Aug 16, 2011)

I found this post, flashed it, but haven't used it to know of it works yet.
http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/27959-what-is-your-gps-issue/undefined


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

Life saver worked like a charm!
:grin:


----------

